# issue with root



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

hi there! i have a situation, i am currently rooted with revolutionary method and have installed touch my bamf 1.04. i have clockwork recovery working and s-off. i am trying to tether wifi on my laptop and it says that i dont have root access and my super user keeps force closing every time i start up something that requires super user access. Does anyone know how to fix this? i tried to use ram manager to boot up CWR but it wont work so i had to do hboot in order to get to it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

First off to boot into recovery don't use ROM Manager. Hold down the power button and choose reboot then choose recovery. That's the best way to get into recovery. Also which version of superuser do you have installed?


----------



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

Its 3.0.5 yea I used hboot when Tom manager didn't want to function

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://androidsu.com/superuser/

Go there and download the 3.0.5 zip file. Flash it in Recovery and see if it fixes your issue.


----------



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

Still keeps force closing on me when I need super user status

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

OK I found a way around the force closing issue, just had to select auto allow everything if it needs Su, thanks for the help though!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry that didn't work but at least you have a temp fix. Also may want to try to use an older version of SU I know some people with similar issues have had luck downgrading to older versions.


----------



## gclol (Jun 24, 2011)

alright thanks for the info, ill search around for a older version haha thank you!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Run fix permissions in ROM manager... Fixed my SU force closes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

